# Onto fall with lots of knitting, crocheting, weaving and dyeing



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

August seemed short, didn't it. I'm so ready for the cooler days of September.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm ready for cooler not COLD weather.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

We've had one of the hottest days all summer here today for the first day of school. Good thing I'm in a newer school that has air conditioning.


----------

